# Drakenwald



## Cairen Dorn (10. April 2009)

Moin Leutz

Heute am 10.04.09 gegen viertel vor 8 ist es den Armeen der Ordnung gelungen die Unvermeidliche Stadt zu erobern!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um das mal in die Welt zu setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

[attachment=7244:Cairen_014.jpg]


----------



## Grongrimm (10. April 2009)

muss man für sowas ein thread aufmachen????

ich glaub nicht !

Mfg Groni


----------



## Valnir Aesling (10. April 2009)

wenn das stimmt dann ist es einen Thread wert

WORLD FIRST TCHAR ZANEK KILL GZ!


----------



## brudersicarius (10. April 2009)

Also ich find des gut, passiert des selten oder :-)


----------



## Kremlin (10. April 2009)

Waren die nicht schonmal in der unvermeidlichen Stadt zu Besuch?


----------



## Terratec (10. April 2009)

Und habt ihr auch was in Stufe 2 geschafft? Sonst ist es nämlich _wirklich_ nicht einen Thread wert.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (10. April 2009)

die stadt anzugreifen und zu erobern sind 2 verschiedene dinge.


----------



## Seishiro (10. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> die stadt anzugreifen und zu erobern sind 2 verschiedene dinge.



Die Stadt zu erobern und den Boss zu killen sind auch 2 verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Norjena (10. April 2009)

Imo ist sie genau wie die Gebiete dafür fest unter Kontrolle der Zerstörung!

War also eher ein kurzer Besuch ne?


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (10. April 2009)

Das ist für die ja auch kein Problem gewesen,

die komplette Zerstörung weigert sich weiter zu
spielen da die Ordnung zur Zeit nur noch cheatet.
Da werden Festungstore einfach wieder auf 100%
gestetzt, 5mal so schnell gelaufen, ungeflagt im
RVR rumgerannt, sich automatisch geheilt und
so weiter. Ehrlich gesagt die meisten habens satt.


----------



## EisblockError (10. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt dann ist es einen Thread wert
> 
> WORLD FIRST TCHAR ZANEK KILL GZ!




eher nicht bzw sie haben step 2 nicht geschafft weil se nix können =) nur stepp 1 weil fast keine Gegenwehr da war.

Naja, was man fairerweise sagen muss: Ihr hattet keine Gegenwehr, die destros haben kein bock und twinken nur, vllt wird sich das ändern nach dem Patch, aber Momentan findet man selten mal einen kt der T4 macht, wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir uns neue Accounts machen weil alle char plätze schon auf 40 sind.

In den Stadtinstanzen waren pro Instanz nichtmal 1 Destro kt


----------



## latosa (11. April 2009)

warum bekommt eigendlich ordnung auf diesem server boni,wenn destro in unterzahl ist?ps . spiele eigendlich ordnung auf erengard bin aber auf diesen server (destro)gewechselt weil keine lust hab mit ständiger übermacht zugewinnen.


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> warum bekommt eigendlich ordnung auf diesem server boni,wenn destro in unterzahl ist?ps . spiele eigendlich ordnung auf erengard bin aber auf diesen server (destro)gewechselt weil keine lust hab mit ständiger übermacht zugewinnen.




Sternentaler hat gesagt weil Order am sonntag 3& wenige chars hatte.

Kein wunder, fast jeder hat schon 2 T4 Twinks


----------



## Szputnyik (11. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Das ist für die ja auch kein Problem gewesen,
> 
> die komplette Zerstörung weigert sich weiter zu
> spielen da die Ordnung zur Zeit nur noch cheatet.
> ...



Japp und immer wenn die Zerstörer mal mit ner Stammgruppe fetzen wollen blendet die Sonne mitten ins Gesicht und der Wind treibt die Haare in die Augen. spiele zwar nicht auf dem server aber kanns mir schwer vorstellen


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Japp und immer wenn die Zerstörer mal mit ner Stammgruppe fetzen wollen blendet die Sonne mitten ins Gesicht und der Wind treibt die Haare in die Augen. spiele zwar nicht auf dem server aber kanns mir schwer vorstellen




Schau wieviele Beiträge er hat > denke nach > lese seine Post > denke nach > komme zu dem schluss dass er einfach nur hirnlosen mist flamt und in keinster weise die sich der Destro representiert.


Naja, momentan machts mir im T3 noch derbe fun, ich (Heal Jdk) ein gobo Schamane, 1 Magus, 1 sorc, 1 Choosen und 1 schwarzer gadist zerlegen alles bis maximal 20 Leute, deffen burgen erfolgreich gegen 2 kts und gewinnen jedes sc mit 20k xp und 2-3k ruf

so lässt es sich leben, mal gugen wie es im T4 ist.


----------



## Event Horizon (11. April 2009)

drakenwald destro ist das punkte spenden müde wie auf all den anderen server auch .
aber nachdem circa 6ten mal hat order es auch auf unserm server geschafft reife leistung .

das was sich in sc im t1-t3 abzeichnet geht einfach im orvr weiter man wird überrannt und ist punkte lieferant
und wer hat schon auf sowas lust.

mal sehen wie sich das alles auf die abbo zahlen auswirkt mit dem tollen balancing.


MfG


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

Jo, früher oder später läuft Mythic die Destro weg, natürlich nur die, die nicht zu Order wechseln und das spiel wird wohl oder Übel die Server weiter zusammenlegen müssen bzw Arena einführen müssen damit die Ordies überhaupt was zu tun haben.


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

Ich sehe derzeit im T2 keinen wirklichen Vorteil für die Order.
Wie im T3 und T4 ausschaut, Ka.

Die gewinnen SCs eigentlich nur mit sehr vielen Bws (die fosusen), oder wenn wir zu wenige Heiler/keine Tanks mit Guard haben, oder einfach nur Mist bauen.
Klar halte ich mache Orderklassen für extrem strark, aber meist kommt dies nur zum Vorschein wenn die Zerstörung Fehler macht.

ORvR ist auch relativ ausgeglichen, Ordnung gewinnt meist weil sie auch in der Überzahl sind...


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich sehe derzeit im T2 keinen wirklichen Vorteil für die Order.
> Wie im T3 und T4 ausschaut, Ka.
> 
> Die gewinnen SCs eigentlich nur mit sehr vielen Bws (die fosusen), oder wenn wir zu wenige Heiler/keine Tanks mit Guard haben, oder einfach nur Mist bauen.
> ...



Punkt 1: Ja (im T2 ausgeglichen)
Punkt 2: im T3 geht es noch, im T4 total unausgeglichen.
Punkt 3: im T3 gewinnt Order nur weil meist eine 2:1 Überzalh herscht, wenn es gleichviele sind gewinnt Destro immer!
Punkt 4: einige (nicht alle) der Order klassen sind zu stark
Punkt 5: Ja, es herscht generell eine 5:3 Überzahl und ich frage mich warum Ordnung ruf Bonus erhält o.O


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Ja (im T2 ausgeglichen)
> Punkt 2: im T3 geht es noch, im T4 total unausgeglichen.
> Punkt 3: im T3 gewinnt Order nur weil meist eine 2:1 Überzalh herscht, wenn es gleichviele sind gewinnt Destro immer!
> Punkt 4: einige (nicht alle) der Order klassen sind zu stark
> Punkt 5: Ja, es herscht generell eine 5:3 Überzahl und ich frage mich warum Ordnung ruf Bonus erhält o.O



Was ändert sich denn zwischen T2/3 und T4?


----------



## DefenderX (11. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Ja (im T2 ausgeglichen)
> Punkt 2: im T3 geht es noch, im T4 total unausgeglichen.
> Punkt 3: im T3 gewinnt Order nur weil meist eine 2:1 Überzalh herscht, wenn es gleichviele sind gewinnt Destro immer!
> Punkt 4: einige (nicht alle) der Order klassen sind zu stark
> Punkt 5: Ja, es herscht generell eine 5:3 Überzahl und ich frage mich warum Ordnung ruf Bonus erhält o.O




najaT2 finde ich auch ausgeglichen mal ist die eine Seite stärker mal die andere. Das Orderklassen zu stark sind halte ich für übertrieben und nicht haltbar. Entweder ihr müsst besser spielen oder wir aus mitleid für euch wohl schlechter oder ?


----------



## Mulgor (11. April 2009)

Nuja... also die Order auf Drakenwald hat recht wenig Gegenwehr, was ich schade finde und irgendwie auch versteh... waren auf Hergig ja auch mal stark unterlegen gegen die Destros... aber das mal so nebenbei. Auf Drakenwald ist Destro mäsig echt tote Hose... Festung war auch net wirklich gedefft, wir sind noch net mal mit 5 KTs auf die Unvermeidliche gegangen so wenig Gegenwehr war da.

Das die Stadt dann auch noch in Stufe 2 geschaltet wurde (die nächsten PQs wurden freigeschaltet, die Stadt wurde für die Zerstörung verschlossen) war was neues, die PQs natürlich auch. Aber hammerschwer, wenn man net Wachposten voll oder teilweise Dunkeltrost equipped ist, geht man als stoffi da bei den Bossen ziemlich onehitmäsig down. Lustig fand ich allerdings, das wir in den Faulgallenhöhlen und in den andern Stadtinis ackern durften, da ich ja kein Destro Char habe, fand ich das echt nice, mal die Inis zu spieln. 

Hat auf jedenfall mal ne Menge Spaß gemacht bei euch in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt, auch wenn wir die nur kurz unter unsere Kontrolle gehabt haben, haben wir euch 2 Sterne geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Äääätsch!

Erobert wurde die Stadt natürlich nicht, ums klar zu sagen, wir haben geplündert 2 Sterne geklaut und sind wieder gegangen und die unvermeidliche Stadt wurde wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## Dagon1 (11. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ändert sich denn zwischen T2/3 und T4?



Im großen und ganzen nichts (T3 zu T4-rof und pos gibts schon ab T3).
Ich habe die letzten Tage mehrfach erlebt wie eine zahlenmäßig unterlegene Destrogruppe die Order vermöbelt hat (auch mit Siggis und BW's).
Wenn jeder Destro KT komplett im TS wäre und 100%ig das tut was ein fähiger Leader sagt würde die Order keinen Stich sehen. 
Das problem ist, daß viel zuviele das TS nicht nutzen und zuviele KT-Leader unfähig sind.
Organisation > OP-Klassen 
Aber dies scheint vielen nicht in den Kopf zu gehen.
Zum Glück haben wir einige gute Leader und wenn die einen KT aufmachen macht es Spaß mitzumachen und der Order die Flötentöne beizubringen.
Leider haben wir nicht genug organisierte Leute um den Laden komplett aufzurollen.
Sobald das geflenne aufhört und die Leute sich zusammenreissen könnten wir auch loslegen ob mit oder ohne Patch.
Doch leider ist rumweinen leichter als mal was zu tun.
Meine Beitrag gilt zwar für Carroburg, allerdings würde ich mal stumpf behaupten, daß die derzeitigen Probleme überall auf diese Art behoben werden können.


----------



## Wuced (11. April 2009)

Also die Nachtschicht der Destros is zb sehr gut find ich schade das eiern von den nichtmal n Tagraid orgt.
mfg


----------



## Dab0 (11. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, momentan machts mir im T3 noch derbe fun, ich (Heal Jdk) ein gobo Schamane, 1 Magus, 1 sorc, 1 Choosen und 1 schwarzer gadist zerlegen alles bis maximal 20 Leute, deffen burgen erfolgreich gegen 2 kts und gewinnen jedes sc mit 20k xp und 2-3k ruf
> 
> so lässt es sich leben, mal gugen wie es im T4 ist.



ohja das is die richtige einstellung es läuft net also renn ich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann immer das rumgeheule von wegen klassen es schwabt nunmal hinundher und ihr seit nu auch net so gross benachteiligt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die zeit die ihr rumgeheult habt von wegen ... was auch immer hättet ihr schon locker nen KT orgen können
aber nein lieber an gemachten tisch setzen und/oder rumheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die destros ham doch bewiesen das sies können
von diesen zergig schwachsinn und eingewanderte/eingeborene will ich nu gar net anfangen

und jetzt zu deinem post EE überleg dir mal was du da schreibst
für mich liest sich das als ob diese klassen im T3 TOTALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IMBA sind(wer ironie findet darf sie behalten)

just my 2 cents


----------



## Geige (11. April 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Also ich find des gut, passiert des selten oder :-)


 
seit patch 1.2 eigentlich sogar ziemlich häufig also nix was man groß 
Rausbringen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ändert sich denn zwischen T2/3 und T4?



Im T3 sind wir wesentlich koordinierter (jedenfals wenn ich Leade oder ein paar andere) um zerlegen alles, ausser wenn es dann 2:1 wird
Im T3 ist alles blau, aber nur weil ihr deutlich mehr seid, wir können nur an einem Ort sein, ihr seid so viele, ihr könnt an bis zu 3 Orten sein.




DefenderX schrieb:


> najaT2 finde ich auch ausgeglichen mal ist die eine Seite stärker mal die andere. Das Orderklassen zu stark sind halte ich für übertrieben und nicht haltbar. Entweder ihr müsst besser spielen oder wir aus mitleid für euch wohl schlechter oder ?



Sigmapriester, slayer (wobei spalta auch nicht ohne ist) Bw mit ihrem Stunn und so



Wuced schrieb:


> Also die Nachtschicht der Destros is zb sehr gut find ich schade das eiern von den nichtmal n Tagraid orgt.
> mfg




Stimmt wir rennen in eine 2:1 überzahl genau das schafft ihr ja auch...
/ironie off

Ich weis nicht warum Destro angeblich mehr Chars hat, wahrscheinlich haben die alle aus WoW mal reingeschnuppert.

also zu behaupten ihr wärt nicht deutlich in Überzahl ist eine Lüge, und ihr macht eure Serverraids genauso Nachts




> ohja das is die richtige einstellung es läuft net also renn ich weg rolleyes.gif
> und dann immer das rumgeheule von wegen klassen es schwabt nunmal hinundher und ihr seit nu auch net so gross benachteiligt wacko.gif
> die zeit die ihr rumgeheult habt von wegen ... was auch immer hättet ihr schon locker nen KT orgen können
> aber nein lieber an gemachten tisch setzen und/oder rumheulen crying.gif
> ...



Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass im T3 alles möglich ist (die klassen sind nicht imba) wenn man sich gut kooriniert und im TS ist, und wir haben auch nur random grps zerlegt glaube ich.

Was meinst du vonwegen wer rennt weg o.O?

Damit will ich nur verdeutlich während man mit Skill im T3 noch was reissen kann, überrollt Order uns im T4 einfach dank ihrer Überzahl und den heftigen laags, da kann es egal sein wie gut man ist solange der gegner nicht auf den kopf gefallen ist.


----------



## Dagon1 (11. April 2009)

@ eisblockerror

Spökenkram! Mit Organisation und guten Leadern ist auch im T4 alles möglich.


----------



## Wuced (11. April 2009)

Hm eigentlich raiden wir morgens bis abends is ja sonst nix zu tun. 
und manche Leute locken ja die Nacht über genug Zonen zurück udn wen ich so an Arrag denk zb die sind  doch wirklich ganz gut.Es giebt halt für jedes setup ne Taktik udn die setzen sie gut um Chosen Knockdown sorc dmg und fertig.
Aber wenn ihr dann im T4 angekommen seit zeigt ihr einfach den andern wie mann mit 1grp n Keep gegen 2Kts defft und alles wir viel ausgeglichener.
Und nein wir werden dann ncith rum heulen alle Destros cheaten blablablub.

Mfg


----------



## Breasa (11. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Das ist für die ja auch kein Problem gewesen,
> 
> die komplette Zerstörung weigert sich weiter zu
> spielen da die Ordnung zur Zeit nur noch cheatet.
> ...



lol...ich hoffe mal stark das du das nicht ernst meinst, ja stimmt schon nur die Order kann cheaten, die Zerstörung komischerweise nicht, hat GOA wohl nur für die Ordnung freigeschaltet......mhhh das ist so ne typische aktion, man verliert und versucht kramfhaft eine ausrede/grund dafür zu suchen.....
ihr habt es nichtmal geschaft eine festung auch nur ansatzweise anzukratzten. 
Stimmt schon, kann sein das wir im t4 n paar mehr sind, aber dann mit den ausreden zu kommen "Wir twinken nur noch"....die hab ich schon so oft hier gelesen das wenn sich die schreiber zusammentun würden ihr mit leichtigkeit 2 kts auf die Beine stellen könntet.
Wenn man dann noch die anderen Kts von denen die sich nicht hinter der Ausrede verstecken dazu nimmt kommt auch ihr auf ne gute Zahl....hauptsache ne ausrede finden...

in diesem sinne...


----------



## Brummbör (11. April 2009)

naja es gibt da nen zwergentank bei dem destro sofort burgenraids abbricht. komischerweise buggt jedesmal das tor von 10% auf 100% kurz nachdem der in die burg rein ist. nachzlesen auch im serverforum auf onlinewelten. absolut keiner hat mehr lust auf den scheiss. die ganze destro seite kennt den namen und war schon zig mal dabei. passiert täglich mehrmals. gibt mitlerweile sogar vidoes davon. siehe ferratus post im onlinewelten forum.


----------



## Wuced (11. April 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> naja es gibt da nen zwergentank bei dem destro sofort burgenraids abbricht. komischerweise buggt jedesmal das tor von 10% auf 100% kurz nachdem der in die burg rein ist. nachzlesen auch im serverforum auf onlinewelten. absolut keiner hat mehr lust auf den scheiss. die ganze destro seite kennt den namen und war schon zig mal dabei. passiert täglich mehrmals. gibt mitlerweile sogar vidoes davon. siehe ferratus post im onlinewelten forum.




Wenn ihr Video habt und alle Destros das schon mal geshen haben wie er das macht Gm tickets Video zeigen und fertig entweder das is Bug using oder einfach nur n Bug im Spiel wird sich dann ja durch einen bann zeigen.
Und das schneler laufen is ja nu mal so mit geskiller standarte aber das is ja nu kein grund so rum zu maulen.Schamies laufen auch oft genug ungeflagt im rvr rum und entschuldige das leute sich heilen das is echt schlimm.
mfg


----------



## KleinerSchurke (11. April 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> naja es gibt da nen zwergentank bei dem destro sofort burgenraids abbricht. komischerweise buggt jedesmal das tor von 10% auf 100% kurz nachdem der in die burg rein ist. nachzlesen auch im serverforum auf onlinewelten. absolut keiner hat mehr lust auf den scheiss. die ganze destro seite kennt den namen und war schon zig mal dabei. passiert täglich mehrmals. gibt mitlerweile sogar vidoes davon. siehe ferratus post im onlinewelten forum.



Wundert einen ja dann, das er immer noch spielen darf ;-) 

OK die balance wird man in so einem Spiel nie so hinbekommen das es jedem recht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke und hoffe doch das es mit 1.2.1 etwas besser wird. 

Auf Carroburg ist es jetzt meiner Meinung nach wieder recht ausgeglichen auch wenn die Order mit BW und Sigis in Massen kommt schmunzele. Auf Destroseite gibt es so wie ichs empfinde einige Leute die gerne einen KT führen und auch gleichzeitig recht gut Organisieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn wir auf Destroseite jetzt auch noch es schaffen unser Ego zu überwinden und es nicht immer wleche gibt die rummaulen und sich quer stellen, werden wir bald wieder in Altdorf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Kopf hoch Leute auf Destroseite und wir haben es doch nicht nötig uns irgendwo beleidigt zu verziehen und unsere schöne UV der Order kampflos zu überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HF und viel Spaß beim Eier suchen, vielleicht in Altdorf !!!! schmunzel


----------



## Luzgrim (11. April 2009)

Was mir immer auffällt ist das Gejammer der Destros von Drakenwald.
Egal wie sie sich schlagen es wird immer geklagt. Die Ordies sind stärker das ist unfair.
Ja und, es ist ein Spiel und man muss auch mal mit Stil abkacken können.
Wenn der großen Nerfhammer geschwungen wird und alles ausbalanced ist breitet sich das große Gähnen
aus wie bei "dem anderen Spiel"
Es sind einfach die Kiddies hier die noch kein Arsch in der Hose haben und immer gewinnen müssen weil
noch kein Ego da ist.
Ich habe kein Prob aufm Rücken zu liegen wenn ich weiß das ich ein oder zwei Ordies mitgenommen habe.


----------



## Thelendris (11. April 2009)

@Topic
Ob es zu leicht war oder nicht, es ist trotzdem schön, mal die andere Hauptstadt zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Endloser Diskussion um die Klassen
Ich sehe das Problem nicht so beim Balancing, sondern eher woanders.

Generell scheint, zumindest aus Sicht eines Ordlers, recht wenig Koordination auf der Gegenseite zu herschen. Und die ist nicht gerade unwichtig, wenn und ob man die gegnerische Hauptstadt zu Gesicht bekommt. Jedenfalls sofern der Gegner auch Gegenwehr leistet.

Den Vorteil, der Order auf Drakenwald, sehe ich zum einen in dem größeren Spielerpool und zum anderen in der regelrechten Informations-/Kommandoinfrastruktur.
Es gibt ein festes Order-TS, über das viele RvR Aktionen laufen und ab T4 meist Pflicht ist, wenn man einem KT beitritt. Im T3 wird es eher selten benutzt. Die KT Leiter machen ihre Sache teilweise schon recht lange und kommunizieren in der Regel auch untereinander, so dass auch komplexere Aktionen möglich sind. 

Gibt es sowas wie ein Destro-Drakenwald-TS, oder kocht da jeder sein einiges Süppchen?


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

Thelendris schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas wie ein Destro-Drakenwald-TS, oder kocht da jeder sein einiges Süppchen?



Ich tippe mal für eigenes Süppchen, bin zwar erst im T2, aber was man so hört scheint es sowas nicht zu geben, wobei gerade Versuche gestartet werden das ganze zu organisieren.


----------



## Brummbör (11. April 2009)

Es gibt seit dem umzug von hergig auf drakenwald ein destro ts. bringt nur nix wenn sich viele weigern da rein zu gehen. einige gehen lieber gar nicht ins rvr wenn kts nur über ts geleitet werden. sinn dahinter versteh ich nicht. kt leitung über chat funktioniert nicht. reicht allein schon wenn nur geschrieben wird was nächstes ziel ist. 20 sec später fragt der erste wieder nach wo es jetzt hin geht......

zum t4 rvr verhalten der destros: es liegt ja nicht nur an der order übermacht. viele sind vom spiel eh schon nicht mehr besonders begeistert. lags, bugs, fehlende klassenbalance usw haben die stimmung eh schon mächtig gedrückt. wennst dann jetzt auch noch regelmässig nur noch auf die fresse bekommst sinkt die moral dann ins bodenlose.
denk mal dass der ruf und exp bonus den order jetzt noch bekommen hat viel endgültig vertreibt. meine gilde hat in den letzten 2 monaten schon über die hälfte ihrer mitglieder verloren und jetzt geht noch ein teil.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Video habt und alle Destros das schon mal geshen haben wie er das macht Gm tickets Video zeigen und fertig entweder das is Bug using oder einfach nur n Bug im Spiel wird sich dann ja durch einen bann zeigen.
> Und das schneler laufen is ja nu mal so mit geskiller standarte aber das is ja nu kein grund so rum zu maulen.Schamies laufen auch oft genug ungeflagt im rvr rum und entschuldige das leute sich heilen das is echt schlimm.
> mfg




Hi,

wir haben es wenigstens schon 500mal gemeldet, die Reaktion beim GM war, das er es trotzdem weiter macht.
Es ist aber nicht nur das mit dem Tor und dieser Eisenbrecher, sondern es sieht so aus alls ob es fast alle machen.
Letzten standen 3KTs vor unserem WC und 1KT war ungeflagt, meistens die Standartenträger, Heiler und Feuer-
zauberer. Die konnten uns angreifen wir sie aber nicht. Dann rennen Slayer in kombi mit 2Siggis, Erz, und Ritter
in einigen unserer Burgen rum, obwohl die schon seid Stunden uns gehören, wie kommen die da rein, der Melee
schon aber die Heiler und der Tank? Hmm. Und alles was man als Antwort dazu hört klingt hier wie: NA UND?
Es kloppen 10Mann auf einen ein und der macht sie noch fertig und ist allein. Und die die schneller sind als wir
reiten nicht oder tragen ne Standarte die wurden meistens dauerhaft Angegriffen und selbst mit nem Mount und
Stürmen kommt man nicht hinterher. Er gibt auch einige FM die in Szenarien kommen und plötzlich stirbt man.
Obwohl man noch 6500 Leben und einen Schutzschild mit 4500 anhatte in unserem WC und auch die Chosen 
neben mir aus meiner Gruppe sind mit einem Schlag gestorben, bei einer Fähigkeit die normal blos 500 bis 
750 Schaden macht. Na und!!! Was hat das mit rumheulen zu tun, dieser Teil von Spieler macht systematisch
das Spiel kaputt. Einige Festungsraids sind schon nach 5min gelaufen da sind wir noch nicht mal durchs erste
Tor. Und die die den Kommandanten im Target hatten sagten er war Instant Tod. Hallo!!! Wenn es irgendwo 
einen Bug gibt dann wird er auch immer bis zu erbrechen ausgenutzt.

Und alles was man hier dazu liest klingt wie NA UND?


----------



## Ebon (11. April 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> Es gibt seit dem umzug von hergig auf drakenwald ein destro ts.



nein, es gab sogar 3 jetzt nur noch 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuced (11. April 2009)

Die werden das so gemacht haben wie eure dok witch barbar kombo reinschleichen heiler läßt sich töten wird mit trank auf die mauer gerezzt und rezzt dann den rest hoch is also ganz normal vorgang und kein bugusing.
Mit den  hohen Hits kann ich mir nur vorstellen das manche ausversehen zuviel Standartenbuff drauf hatten das ham se leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen das die manchmal stacken.
Mit dem ungeflagt ka wie das gehen soll ich ahcte beim nächsten mal mal drauf ob die bei mir auch ungeflagt sind am kl und schreib mir dann die namen auf den du hast recht solle aktionen von einzelnen verderben den Spielspaß.
mfg


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Die werden das so gemacht haben wie eure dok witch barbar kombo reinschleichen heiler läßt sich töten wird mit trank auf die mauer gerezzt und rezzt dann den rest hoch is also ganz normal vorgang und kein bugusing.
> Mit den  hohen Hits kann ich mir nur vorstellen das manche ausversehen zuviel Standartenbuff drauf hatten das ham se leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen das die manchmal stacken.
> Mit dem ungeflagt ka wie das gehen soll ich ahcte beim nächsten mal mal drauf ob die bei mir auch ungeflagt sind am kl und schreib mir dann die namen auf den du hast recht solle aktionen von einzelnen verderben den Spielspaß.
> mfg


Danke,

glaub ich eher nicht mit dem reinrezzen sonst hätte der da drin 3-4Stunden warten müssen.
Solange hatten wir sie schon ohne das gekämpft wurde. Bilder von dem ungeflagt habe ich 
auch aber wegen den Namen will ich sie eigentlich nicht veröffentlichen. Die kommen auch 
auf Burgteile wo man nicht rauflaufen kann und fallen tun sie auch nicht sie schweben den 
Berg herrunter. Wie sie es tun wissen wir aber warum, wir weigern uns Tool of War und 
Konsorten zu benutzen. Und mit dem Standartenbuff kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen den
es sind immer die selben Leute die negativ auffallen und wenn man sich die Schäden anguckt
hat man eigentlich kaum was bekommen jedenfalls keine 12k Schaden. Hmm. Und die GMs 
sagen bloss, das sie mit den Leuten geredet haben sie das cheatenzugeben, aber es weiter 
machen wollen. Hmm.


----------



## Wuced (11. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> glaub ich eher nicht mit dem reinrezzen sonst hätte der da drin 3-4Stunden warten müssen.
> Solange hatten wir sie schon. Bilder von dem ungeflagt habe ich auch aber wegen den Namen
> ...




wenn euch das keep gehört kann doch trotzdem n hunter slayer wl  durchn hintereingang rein und n heiler auf die mauer rezzen mit einem trank
mfg


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> wenn euch das keep gehört kann doch trotzdem n hunter slayer wl  durchn hintereingang rein und n heiler auf die mauer rezzen mit einem trank
> mfg



Ja OK möglich. grins

Und da sie sich häufig in Mauern und Wänden verstecken kann man das auch nicht ausschließen. OK aber trotzdem sind wir genervt.
Ich schätze das das Ende ist, da die meisten keine Lust mehr haben.


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> @ eisblockerror
> 
> Spökenkram! Mit Organisation und guten Leadern ist auch im T4 alles möglich.



Ähm nein, was dir ich glaub alle bestätigen können: WAr ist Momentan einfach nur ein Zerg Game, wo es darum geht wer die meisten Leute hat und wer die meisten AE Klassen und AE Heiler hat.




Breasa schrieb:


> lol...ich hoffe mal stark das du das nicht ernst meinst, ja stimmt schon nur die Order kann cheaten, die Zerstörung komischerweise nicht, hat GOA wohl nur für die Ordnung freigeschaltet......mhhh das ist so ne typische aktion, man verliert und versucht kramfhaft eine ausrede/grund dafür zu suchen.....
> ihr habt es nichtmal geschaft eine festung auch nur ansatzweise anzukratzten.
> 
> *Natürlich haben wir schon öfters festungen angegriffen, nur immer verloren weil wir 1. Deutlich weniger waren 2. Ihr deutlich mehr AE Klassen hattet und 3. weil oft bugs aufgetreten sind*
> ...






Luzgrim schrieb:


> Was mir immer auffällt ist das Gejammer der Destros von Drakenwald.
> Egal wie sie sich schlagen es wird immer geklagt. Die Ordies sind stärker das ist unfair.
> 
> *Keiner Jammert dass sie stärker sind, wir Jammern das ihr oft bugs benutz und einfach deutlich mehr seid und trozdem ruf Bonus bekommt*
> ...







Norjena schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal für eigenes Süppchen, bin zwar erst im T2, aber was man so hört scheint es sowas nicht zu geben, wobei gerade Versuche gestartet werden das ganze zu organisieren.



Nein, wir haben ein Ts das gut besucht wird und direkte Kämpfe im T3 die ungefähr ausgegelichen sind bzw gegen kleine Überzahlen gewinnen wir fast alle,
es ist nunmal überall blau weil ihr einfach mehr seid und hinter uns aufräumt


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> wenn euch das keep gehört kann doch trotzdem n hunter slayer wl  durchn hintereingang rein und n heiler auf die mauer rezzen mit einem trank
> mfg



man kann aber nicht 2 Stunden tot liegen oder? da zählt ein timer ab bis man ins Wc kommt


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Zur Anzahl möchte ich bloß eins sagen,

wir waren 5-6KTs. Die hatten 4KTs vor unserem WC, 2KT an den unteren SFZs, 2 an der Nordburg
und 2-3 waren schon an der Festung und nebenbei haben sie in den anderen Gebieten schon die 
anderen Burgen angegriffen. Und wir sind mehr. Klar.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> man kann aber nicht 2 Stunden tot liegen oder? da zählt ein timer ab bis man ins Wc kommt



Nee stimmt schon die könnten reingerezzt haben gibt ja Tränke dafür, aber bei den Burgen
war schon ein Paar Stunden nicht als wir dort Eintraffen.

Wer weiß.


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Nee stimmt schon die könnten reingerezzt haben gibt ja Tränke dafür, aber bei den Burgen
> war schon ein Paar Stunden nicht als wir dort Eintraffen.
> 
> Wer weiß.



sry aber was? den ersten teil hab ich verstanden: *Nee stimmt schon die könnten reingerezzt haben gibt ja Tränke dafür*
aber was soll :  *aber bei den Burgen
war schon ein Paar Stunden nicht als wir dort Eintraffen.*  bedeuten?


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> sry aber was? den ersten teil hab ich verstanden: *Nee stimmt schon die könnten reingerezzt haben gibt ja Tränke dafür*
> aber was soll :  *aber bei den Burgen
> war schon ein Paar Stunden nicht als wir dort Eintraffen.*  bedeuten?



Keine Angriffe, keine Toten, kein Angriffsstatus und die Burg war schon 4Stunden in unserem Besitz.
In einige Burgen kommen sie sogar so rein über die Hügel. Einige können auch fliegen oder schweben,
kann aber auch ein Bug sein, da wir das auch schonmal hatten das wir plötzlich geschwebt sind. Is aber
auch ne Funktion von Tool of War.


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

Und was ist Tool of War?

Ein Addon das Bugs ausnutzt oder wie?

Wenn die Bugs nicht bald beseitigt werden seh ich auch schwarz...die Balance mag zwar nicht da sein, aber die Bugs und der ganze AoE Zerg verkraulen Spieler noch und nöcher...und man darf durchaus davon ausgehen das mit jedem der wirklich dauerhaft geht ca 1-3pozenzielle Neukunden verloren gehen die das Spiel nichtmal testen weils schon von Freunden oder bekannen "schlecht" geredet wurde.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und was ist Tool of War?
> 
> Ein Addon das Bugs ausnutzt oder wie?
> 
> Wenn die Bugs nicht bald beseitigt werden seh ich auch schwarz...die Balance mag zwar nicht da sein, aber die Bugs und der ganze AoE Zerg verkraulen Spieler noch und nöcher...und man darf durchaus davon ausgehen das mit jedem der wirklich dauerhaft geht ca 1-3pozenzielle Neukunden verloren gehen die das Spiel nichtmal testen weils schon von Freunden oder bekannen "schlecht" geredet wurde.



Ich schick eigentlich ungern den Link weil ich die Leute
nicht noch verleiten möchte aber:

XXX


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

Ich nutzt sowas eh nie, mich hats nur interessiert weils hier ein paar mal gefallen ist und ich es vorher nie gehört habe.

Hoffentlich bekommen die es bald gebacken...Bugfixes (und die Nutzung solcher Bots), und das AoE Gesamme muss weg, und zwar flott, an dritter Stelle kommt dann erst das "Feintuning".


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Jo,

und zum TS noch was. Ich danke den Ordnungsspieler die es immer
wieder schaffen unser TS zu besuchen und uns mit Pornos und Volks-
musik zu beschallen.

Danke.

PS: Bei uns gibt es auch viele Minderjährige. Also lasst es.


----------



## Yanotoshi (11. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Ich schick eigentlich ungern den Link weil ich die Leute
> nicht noch verleiten möchte aber:
> 
> XXX



verdammt, aber sowas kann man gar nicht irgendwie erkennen oder? Und warum benutzt man nen Bot?Ich mein der Spielspaß den man hat , wenn man selber levelt und questet und Stirbt, dafür opfer ich gerne Zeit, naja hoffentlich gibt es nen Tool, damit man Tool of War erkennen kann.

btt: ja Bugs und Balance an erster Stelle und dann erst die ganzen neuen Sachen, wie die neuen Gebiete usw. denn durch die kommen wieder genug Bugs rein im Spiel :/  aber es kommt ja noch 1.2.1 und 1.3 da werden se jawohl wieder fixen.....(wann kommt eig 1.2.1 auf die Testserver, das sollte doch diese Woche sein oder?)


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> verdammt, aber sowas kann man gar nicht irgendwie erkennen oder? Und warum benutzt man nen Bot?Ich mein der Spielspaß den man hat , wenn man selber levelt und questet und Stirbt, dafür opfer ich gerne Zeit, naja hoffentlich gibt es nen Tool, damit man Tool of War erkennen kann.
> 
> btt: ja Bugs und Balance an erster Stelle und dann erst die ganzen neuen Sachen, wie die neuen Gebiete usw. denn durch die kommen wieder genug Bugs rein im Spiel :/  aber es kommt ja noch 1.2.1 und 1.3 da werden se jawohl wieder fixen.....(wann kommt eig 1.2.1 auf die Testserver, das sollte doch diese Woche sein oder?)



Das Problem ist ja nicht das Sammeln sondern das Rumschweben und ausserhalb der Umgebung anzugreifen. Die Heiler stehn in Wänden und man wird von unten
angegriffen.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Mithyc sollte Damncheaters verklagen.

sowie Blizzard Glider verklagt hat.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Mithyc sollte Damncheaters verklagen.
> 
> sowie Blizzard Glider verklagt hat.



Wir haben denn schon alles gepostet aber man bekommt bloß halbherzige Antworten.
Wir haben vor 2Monaten mal 200 Tickets geschrieben. Wir können keine Regelverletzung
feststellen.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Wir haben denn schon alles gepostet aber man bekommt bloß halbherzige Antworten.
> Wir haben vor 2Monaten mal 200 Tickets geschrieben. Wir können keine Regelverletzung
> feststellen.




omg? wie sind die denn drauf....is botten in warhammer etwa erlaubt? oder wollen sie die spieler einfach net bannen?
wegen dem geld...


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> omg? wie sind die denn drauf....is botten in warhammer etwa erlaubt? oder wollen sie die spieler einfach net bannen?
> wegen dem geld...



Keine Ahnung vorallem haben einige es ja auch zugegeben.


----------



## xerkxes (11. April 2009)

Leute die sowas verwenden sind einfach nur Versager allerärgster Sorte und nicht nur auf das Spiel bezogen. Egal in welchem Spiel, egal in welcher Fraktion und egal in welcher Situation.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Leute die sowas verwenden sind einfach nur Versager allerärgster Sorte und nicht nur auf das Spiel bezogen. Egal in welchem Spiel, egal in welcher Fraktion und egal in welcher Situation.



Ich will mal hoffen das keiner von uns das benutzt. Aber ist nie auszuschließen.
Darum wird WAR es woll nicht mehr lange machen, die Auswirkungen haben
wir ja gesehn. Von uns ist kaum noch wer da und er Rest macht BGs oder
twinkt. Kann man ja auch keinem verdenken.


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

Ich will euch nicht die Hoffnung verderben, aber nach 3 Stunden dauerwipen im T2 durch lol Bombergruppen vergeht mir auch langsam die Lust.
Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Genau wie meine Heilungen >< mit 20 gibts den Aoe Heal der MEHR Heilt als die Singeltargetr Heilung! Für den Selben Preis auf die ganze Gruppe?

In welchem Spiel gibts bitte sowas absolut fehlprogrammiertes?

Ich glaube nicht der Trialkey viel hilft was Spielerzahlen angeht wenn alle neuen (wie ich) durch diese Käse schon so früh vertrieben werden...

Ich habe noch 12Tage Zeit vom Spielkauf, die Gamecard die noch bei mir rumliegt werd ich vorerst mal nicht aktievieren.

Und ich bin eigentlich recht tolerant, was Balance Bugs etc angeht, Mich hats auch nicht gestört auf dem "toden" Server Huss ein Singelplayer Spiel anzufangen...habe dann einfach auf Drakenwald neu angefangen. Aber was derzeit abgeht kanns wirklich nicht sein, dazu noch Bots etc, und zahhlose Bugs. (ich schiebe das hier nicht auf die Ordnungsklassen, die waren nicht "nur" schuld" daran, ich meine das allgemeine absolut sinnlose AoE Gepsamme)

Das Spiel ist eigentlich wirklich toll, aber ich finde es hätte noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr mehr arbeit im Entwicklungstudio benötigt...was am heutigen MMO Markt zu Anfang scheiter hat kaum Chancen, die Konkurrenz ist groß.

Ich gebe Mythic aber immernoch genug Chancen, Wow ist ja für mich eh ausgeluscht und keine Alternative.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich will euch nicht die Hoffnung verderben, aber nach 3 Stunden dauerwipen im T2 durch lol Bombergruppen vergeht mir auch langsam die Lust.
> Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Genau wie meine Heilungen >< mit 20 gibts den Aoe Heal der MEHR Heilt als die Singeltargetr Heilung! Für den Selben Preis auf die ganze Gruppe?
> 
> In welchem Spiel gibts bitte sowas absolut fehlprogrammiertes?
> ...



Wenn man an "normale" Spieler gerät ist das alles kein Problem. In BGs hat man ja oft das Glück, dann ist es ein geben und nehmen.
Aber bei der Anzahl von Cheaters fällt es schwer den Spielspaß aufrecht zu halten. Was die Eroberung der Stadt angeht, ist es ja nicht
so, daß wir der Ordnung den Sieg nicht gönnen. Aber mit fairen Mitteln wäre der Sieg auch ein Sieg.
Aber uns fehlt jetzt eh nur noch die Lust, einige haben ihr Abo schon gekündigt ich will aber die anderen nicht im Stich lassen.Sind hier
sehr viele nette Jungs und Mädels denen man ja noch helfen kann.

Falls ich´s noch nicht gesagt habe, tut es mir leid, aber wirklich Glückwunsch zum Sieg. Die meisten haben ehrlich gekämpft und gewonnen


----------



## Dab0 (11. April 2009)

wegen cheats und cheater usw....

ihr solltest euch den schwachsinn echtmal selbst durchlesen/vorlesen lassen
so wie ihrs darstellst seit ihr die "sauberen" helden(die alleskönnen die nur von schwachmaten mit cheat besiegt werden können) und die auf der annern seite sind ja sowas von das mieseste die nix auf die reihe kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dies nur mit unbalance schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

echt traurig das nur son scheiss rauskommt


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

Ich gönne der Ordnung natürlich auch den Sieg. Genau wie die in den Bgs, aber irgendwie macht das ganze AoE gespamme einfach keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mit den "Cheatern" hatte ich zum Glück noch nix zu tun. 
Was micht oft stört sind auch die zahllosen Bugs, selbst beim lvln, das Pathing der Mobs ist eigentlich für Po, der Respawn sehr hoch usw.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> wegen cheats und cheater usw....
> 
> ihr solltest euch den schwachsinn echtmal selbst durchlesen/vorlesen lassen
> so wie ihrs darstellst seit ihr die "sauberen" helden(die alleskönnen die nur von schwachmaten mit cheat besiegt werden können) und die auf der annern seite sind ja sowas von das mieseste die nix auf die reihe kriegen
> ...



Wie gesagt es ist ein geben und nehmen, aber sag nicht das ihr das nicht mitbekommt was eure Leute machen.
Noch nie gewundert das die Heiler in die Wände laufen? Das ihr das nicht seht wenn einige ungeflaggt im RVR
rumrennen ist klar das sehn wir bei unseren ja auch nicht. Und wie gesagt wir können es bei unseren Leuten
auch nicht ausschließen. Wie gesagt ich hoffen mal nicht. Aber alles was ihr sagt ist eigentlich eine Bestätigung
das gecheatet wird. Wie gesagt alles klingt wie: NA UND? Das Balancing des Spiels geht außer, das was die einige
Melees jetzt haben. Die kommen sich jetzt ziemlich nutzlos vor und der Hexenjäger ist jetzt auch keine Bedrohnung
mehr. Die meisten Heiler lachen sich jetzt nen Ast wenns einer wieder probiert.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. April 2009)

Interessant das Ganze. Ich habe zwar erst vor zwei Wochen mit WAR angefangen (wieder einmal) muss aber sagen, dass die unzähligen Posts in diversen Threads hier im Forum auf wirklich einzigartige Weise in der Lage sind neue Spieler zu vergraulen. Ganz ehrlich? So wird das definitiv nichts.

Ich habe wie gesagt vor zwei Wochen wieder mit dem Spiel angefangen (damals bin ich nur drei Wochen dabei geblieben) und kurz davor wieder aufzuhören, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass das so genannte "endgame" sich überaus miserabel anhört.


----------



## Norjena (11. April 2009)

Das diese Threads nicht föderlich sind ist mir klar, aber was soll man denn machen? Einfach die Klappe halten?
Zumindest ist mein erster Beitrag dieser Art gut versteckt, hätte ja auch nen neunen machen können...wie schon so viele.

Ich möchte WAR nicht schlechtregen, ich hoffe sie bekommen diese Probleme bald in Griff, denn das Speil macht Spaß, und hat viel Potenzial, doch dank EA kams wohl zu früh raus.

EA stinkt halt, die haben schon seit Jahren kein wirklich gutes Spiel mehr rausgebracht...und grade im MMO Sektor haben sie absolut  keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Interessant das Ganze. Ich habe zwar erst vor zwei Wochen mit WAR angefangen (wieder einmal) muss aber sagen, dass die unzähligen Posts in diversen Threads hier im Forum auf wirklich einzigartige Weise in der Lage sind neue Spieler zu vergraulen. Ganz ehrlich? So wird das definitiv nichts.
> 
> Ich habe wie gesagt vor zwei Wochen wieder mit dem Spiel angefangen (damals bin ich nur drei Wochen dabei geblieben) und kurz davor wieder aufzuhören, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass das so genannte "endgame" sich überaus miserabel anhört.



Sorry das steht nicht in unserer Absicht.

Das Spiel ist Top und auf dem richtigen Server ist bringt es ne Menge Fun. Wenn sie jetzt noch die Cheater rausschmeißen(alle Seiten) oder
das Cheaten nicht mehr möglich ist dann werden sich sicherlich wieder mehr Leute ins RVR begeben.


----------



## Dab0 (11. April 2009)

scy das geht hin und her
als am anfang alles zu destros gerannt ist und die uns mit masse überannt ham glaubst da hat 1 geheult das wäre unfair/unschön was auch immer?ne man hats genutzt
oder vor patch 1.2 als die BW´s nur in stoff verpackte RP geschencke warn hat das wen gestört?nope alle ham ihre resis auf 75% hoch gefahrn und fröhlich gefarmt
jetzt is es mal umgeschwabt schon geht das geflenne los cheater cheater cheater(ohne beweise) oder bugusing oder whatever
das soll net heissen das es das nicht gibt/geben kann,manche mit kleinem .... können eben nur so ihr ego steigern/verlängern
und wenn dann mal 1.21 kommt und es wieder zurückschwabt dann ham wir wohl wieder viele mit skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die das T4 rocken werden

SOLL HEISSEN:
sies als das was es ist EIN SPIEL das wie jedes annere Onlinegame wohl nie total Balanced sein wird


----------



## Fedaykin (11. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Sorry das steht nicht in unserer Absicht.
> 
> Das Spiel ist Top und auf dem richtigen Server ist bringt es ne Menge Fun. Wenn sie jetzt noch die Cheater rausschmeißen(alle Seiten) oder
> das Cheaten nicht mehr möglich ist dann werden sich sicherlich wieder mehr Leute ins RVR begeben.



Natürlich ist das nicht Eure Absicht. Es ist leider so, dass aufgrund der häufigen und sicherlich auch berechtigten Beschwerden neue Spieler abgeschreckt werden. Ich persönlich spiele seit nur kurzer Zeit und habe auch erst Stufe 9 erreicht. WoW habe ich bereits vor Wochen beendet, nun überlege ich mir, ob sich ein alternatives MMORPG lohnt oder nicht, bzw. ob ich nicht vllt. ganz mit MMORPGs aufhören soll (natürlich nur solange bis STO rauskommt). Eure Beschwerden machen eine Entscheidung nicht wirklich leicht.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (11. April 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> scy das geht hin und her
> als am anfang alles zu destros gerannt ist und die uns mit masse überannt ham glaubst da hat 1 geheult das wäre unfair/unschön was auch immer?ne man hats genutzt
> oder vor patch 1.2 als die BW´s nur in stoff verpackte RP geschencke warn hat das wen gestört?nope alle ham ihre resis auf 75% hoch gefahrn und fröhlich gefarmt
> jetzt is es mal umgeschwabt schon geht das geflenne los cheater cheater cheater(ohne beweise) oder bugusing oder whatever
> ...



Wie gesagt es geht nicht ums Balancing, es gibt genügend Videos und Bilder die das Beweisen.
Wenn normal gekämpft wird ist alles im Lot wir haben auch auf Hergig verloren so ist das Leben.
Das Problem ist, das unsere Leute sich weigern weiterzuspielen. Ihr müsst jetzt erstmal handeln
sonst seid Ihr die einzigen auf diesem Server.


----------



## Dagon1 (11. April 2009)

Also den Leuten die jetzt sagen das ihnen das Spiel nicht gefällt wegen der Bombergruppen o. ä. und die erst neu angefangen haben kann ich sagen, daß ich nach dem ersten Monat ne Pause gemacht habe nun wieder angefangen habe, meinen Char von Moot nach Carroburg transferiert habe und trotz der Tatsache das ich Destro spiele eine Menge Spaß habe.
Ich habe meinen Chosen auf 40 gespielt und levele nun einen Jünger und einen Squigtreiba. Die Szenariengewinnrate ist recht ok und in allen T-Gebieten spielt es sich gut.
Klar kriegen wir viel auf die Mütze aber wann immer ein gut geführter KT unterwegs ist machts gleich doppelt soviel Spaß.

Fazit: Eigentlich ist es nicht so schlimm wie behauptet und Spaß machen kann es auch.


----------



## xerkxes (12. April 2009)

Ist ja nicht so, dass Destro NUR mehr aufs Maul bekommt, die gewinnen schon noch was. Nur eben weniger als früher.


----------



## sateve (12. April 2009)

Hasmoral, poste bitte Screenies von den angeblichen Cheatern bzw. wenn es so wie du es beschreibst fast täglich vorkommt, mach mit Fraps nen Video(oder ähnlichen Tools). Hast du das, glaube ich dir. Bis dahin ist es nur lächerlich. Das Blance nicht stimmt ist Fakt. Aber so einen Blödsinn zu schreiben, vorallem dann auch noch ohnen einen Beweis ist schon sehr dreist. Das einzige was stimmt ist der Torreppbug, aber soweit ich weiss kann man den auch auslösen indem man einfach reppen will und BÄNG ist das Tor auf 100%. Es gibts sicherlich einzelne die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, aber wie du es beschreibst machen das ja sehr viele Spieler. Ich glaube, wenn es so viele machen würden, hätten sie schon längst nen Ban kassiert.

Also bitte lehn dich ohne Beweise nicht so weit aus dem Fenster. Solltest du einen Screenshot von einem ganze KT haben, der nicht PVP geflagged ist, dann poste ihn bitte.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (12. April 2009)

[attachment=7262:Helrois_004a.jpg][attachment=7261:Helrois_003a.jpg]quote name='sateve' date='12.04.2009, 05:33' post='1631483']
Hasmoral, poste bitte Screenies von den angeblichen Cheatern bzw. wenn es so wie du es beschreibst fast täglich vorkommt, mach mit Fraps nen Video(oder ähnlichen Tools). Hast du das, glaube ich dir. Bis dahin ist es nur lächerlich. Das Blance nicht stimmt ist Fakt. Aber so einen Blödsinn zu schreiben, vorallem dann auch noch ohnen einen Beweis ist schon sehr dreist. Das einzige was stimmt ist der Torreppbug, aber soweit ich weiss kann man den auch auslösen indem man einfach reppen will und BÄNG ist das Tor auf 100%. Es gibts sicherlich einzelne die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, aber wie du es beschreibst machen das ja sehr viele Spieler. Ich glaube, wenn es so viele machen würden, hätten sie schon längst nen Ban kassiert.

Also bitte lehn dich ohne Beweise nicht so weit aus dem Fenster. Solltest du einen Screenshot von einem ganze KT haben, der nicht PVP geflagged ist, dann poste ihn bitte.
[/quote]

Ich poste mal die Bilder die ich habe,

die anderen haben bestimmt mehr.


----------



## Todeswolf (12. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal für eigenes Süppchen, bin zwar erst im T2, aber was man so hört scheint es sowas nicht zu geben, wobei gerade Versuche gestartet werden das ganze zu organisieren.



*Doch gibt es und genau das ist das hauptproblem auf Drakenwald/Zerstörung * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die meisten denken anscheinend mit Ts ist man sicher auf der gewinnerstrasse....(jedoch bringt einem die Dame im Schach auch nichts wenn man ihre möglichkeiten nicht kennt)
*1)* es sind zuviele leute im Ts , dadurch wird viel unnötiges zeug geredet mann versteht nicht immer alles manche sind zu laut andere zu leise 
*2)* entscheidungen werden nur 1mal gesagt oft nicht ganz klar oder irgendwo in dem ganzen redegewühl , und denken nun muss es für alle klar sein 
*3)* es wird fast nix im chat geschrieben (man ist ja ein ts kt) hauptsache man schimpft über die leute !
*4)* chat wird überhaupt nicht gelesen , da wird zb. ein kt 1h lang zu verschiedenen burgen geschickt obwohl es den garnicht mehr gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch wenn es im chat schon 5mal geschrieben wurde 
*6)* sehr langsame entscheidungen , und zu viel diskussion was die meisten im Ts nur verwirrt !

*Mein Vorschlag ! *

*#* nur die kt-leiter und späher befinden sich im ts (bzw evtl auch offis die für den chat vom jeweiligen kt zusändig sind)
*#* die jeweiligen entscheidungen werden im kt-chat mind 3x geschrieben ...kurz,bündig aber verständlich !
*#* auf den chat muss immer geachtet werden um auch andere infos schnell umsetzen zu können, leute die gleichzeitig ts und chat net lesen/hören können sollten es am besten lassen !



myth muss den kt-leitern bz ihren offis entlich eine andere *chat farbe* geben bzw ein zeichen womit man diese sofort im chat als solche erkennt !
weiters muss der* PvP chat ** immer *egal wo für alle *lesbar *sein !
die grp suche soll man in allen gebieten eines T gebietes sehen !

um gute kt-leiter besser zu erkennen hab ich mir schon vor längerer zeit gedanken gemacht 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=95817

ihr könnt dort ja mal reinschreiben was ihr davon haltet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (12. April 2009)

Ich krieg woll immer nur ein Bild rein dann tausch ich es aus.
Wie krieg ich die anderen gepostet?

Das mit den Toren sind meist die selben aber die sind immer da.

Bilder vom KT zu machen hab ich versäumt, wir spielen ja nicht zum denunzieren. Immer wenn was gemacht wurde war
es meistens zu spät. Die anderen sagten mit dem ungeflaggt das es sich ein Anzeigebug war, aber warum dann meistens 
die Heiler und Standarenträger und warum konnte man sie nicht angreifen sie aber dich. Standen auch alle in der Mitte 
zwischen den anderen. Links und rechts die roten in der Mitte orange is doch Planung. Das Bild war SFZ in Caledor.


----------



## softcake_orange (12. April 2009)

Bei aller Liebe zur Zerstörung (meine Wenigkeit spielt Destro auf Drakenwald) muss man aber auch festhalten, dass sehr gute Order Gilden von Hergig nach Drakenwald gewechselt haben (ich weiß es, weil ich selbst auf Hergig Order war) und dass es mir so vor kommt, als bestünde die Zerstörung auf Drakenwald größtenteils nur noch aus Ex-WoW Kids und Neueinsteigern. Bekommen kaum was auf die Reihe und wissen nicht wie´s läuft. Das war mal anders auf Drakenwald! Die Zerstörung muss sich in Zukunft echt mal zusammenreißen, wenn nicht wöchentlich die Hauptstadt unter Belagerung stehen soll. 

Destro auf Drakenwald gibt zur Zeit ein jämmerliches Bild ab.


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (12. April 2009)

Mein erster Beitrag sollte nur erklären warum niemand mehr spielt
und warum es keine Gegenwehr mehr gibt. Unsere KT Leader sind
die Antworten der GMs leid und haben auch keine Lust mehr.
Wenn irgendwo im RVR was passiert heißt es von den Spielern lass 
sie doch. Ich hoffe wir können das Thema abhacken, weil ich glaube
das der Zug abgefahren ist und das hier auch nichts bringt.


----------



## sateve (12. April 2009)

Hasromal, wie war das in dem KT, konnten da alle nicht angreifen, waren sie nur bei dir Orange, bzw. wie oft hast du die Spieler schon ungeflagged gesehn?
Also wenn es nur einmal war, denke ich war es einfach nen Bug. Ob das Torreppen immer von einem begangen wurde, weisst du ja auch nicht sicher. Du hast ihn oft gesehn. Vll. spielen du und er einfach oft zur selben Zeit etc...(Kann dazu aber nicht mehr sagen, da ich nicht dabei war.)
Es sind einfach zu viele ungeklärte Details um zu behaupten diese Leute würden alle Cheaten. Zuerst müsste man beim Torreppbug zB. wissen wie genau er ausgelöst wird umd dann urteilen zu können. Ich weiss nur das einer aus meiner Gilde(ein Schwertmeister) ganz normal reppen wollte, lief hin drückte auf seinen Knopf und das Tor war auf 100%. Seine Überraschung, denke ich, war dabei nicht gespielt. 

Es ist eine andere Sache der Order vorzuwerfen sie gewinnen nur weil sie stärkere Klassen haben, ihnen aber Cheaten vorzuewerfen ist was anderes. Weiterhin sollte man Fehler einzelner nicht auf die ganze Fraktion beziehen.

Und ich glaube ganz ehrlich nicht das die GMs einen Wiederholungstäter ungestraft laufen lassen würden. Die bannen ja teilweise aus viel geringeren Gründen. Wobei ich sagen muss, gerade bei solchen Bugs wird man von den Verantwortlichen ganz schön hängen gelassen. Würde ja zb. schon reichen wenn sie sagen würden, wie er ausgelöst wird, also ob das durch Zufall geschieht, oder ob man etwas bestimmtes tun muss. Hätte man solche Infos könnte man anfangen jemanden zu verurteilen.

Btw: Frohe Ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulgor (12. April 2009)

Hasromal/Helrois schrieb:


> Mein erster Beitrag sollte nur erklären warum niemand mehr spielt
> und warum es keine Gegenwehr mehr gibt. Unsere KT Leader sind
> die Antworten der GMs leid und haben auch keine Lust mehr.
> Wenn irgendwo im RVR was passiert heißt es von den Spielern lass
> ...



Also sich allein auf Grund von Cheating, angeblichen überpowerten Firewissis oder anderer AoE Klassen ausm Spiel zu halten halt ich für sehr schwach, wobei ich sagen muss, das deine Meinung wohl kaum die ganze Destroseite wiederspiegelt. Gestern war ein schöner RvR Abend für Order und für Destro. ZoneLocks wurden verhindert und Keeps wurden verteidigt. Deine Schwarzmalerei, von wegen der Zug ist abgefahren, find ich persönlich für übertrieben. Der Hauptgrund, warum jetzt alle einfach mal sterben müssen, liegt wohl an den Resistenzen, die schwer generft wurden. Der Schaden schlägt jetzt wieder voll durch. 

Selbst ein Eisnbrecher, mitm bissl Dunkeltrost, kommt net ins Innenkeep wenn da 2 Sorcs stehn und ihn wegnuken. Und das mit den ungeflaggten Spielern das haben wir ja im Südkeep in Praag auch... da kommt ihr auch einfach ausm PvE und rennt in die Burg, ohne das man euch abfangen kann.

Na und? ist es net auch irgendwie Balanced? Ok es sollte net sein, aber erwarte nicht das alle Spieler immer fair spieln. Krieg ist nicht fair, war er noch nie und WAR wird es auch niemals sein.

Und wenn ich jetzt von Klassen anfange, dann würd ich die Slayer/Spalta wieder rausnehmen, die sind unnötig und werden sowieso generft werden, wie alle AoE oder Kegel AoE-Klassen

Und wenn ihr das Spiel besser machn wollt dann schreibt nen Ticket, macht keinen Heulthread auf, verbreitet keine HowToBugUses und dann is erst mal gut.

Und wenn der BugLord mal Lust hat mit uns im Keller nen Kaffee zu trinken, dann laden wir ihn herzlich ein und rösten schon mal die Kaffeebohnen mit unsern ImbaAoEFireWissis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hugh! ich habe geposted!


----------



## Hasromal/Helrois (12. April 2009)

sateve schrieb:


> Hasromal, wie war das in dem KT, konnten da alle nicht angreifen, waren sie nur bei dir Orange, bzw. wie oft hast du die Spieler schon ungeflagged gesehn?
> Also wenn es nur einmal war, denke ich war es einfach nen Bug. Ob das Torreppen immer von einem begangen wurde, weisst du ja auch nicht sicher. Du hast ihn oft gesehn. Vll. spielen du und er einfach oft zur selben Zeit etc...(Kann dazu aber nicht mehr sagen, da ich nicht dabei war.)
> Es sind einfach zu viele ungeklärte Details um zu behaupten diese Leute würden alle Cheaten. Zuerst müsste man beim Torreppbug zB. wissen wie genau er ausgelöst wird umd dann urteilen zu können. Ich weiss nur das einer aus meiner Gilde(ein Schwertmeister) ganz normal reppen wollte, lief hin drückte auf seinen Knopf und das Tor war auf 100%. Seine Überraschung, denke ich, war dabei nicht gespielt.
> 
> ...



Ja auch ich wünsche allen frohe Ostern,

ich sage nicht das alle cheaten und auch nicht das die Stadt gefallen ist weil gecheatet wurde.
Ich sage das unsere Seite sich seid einiger Zeit weigert RVR zu machen weil ständig gecheatet
wird. Darum auch die wenige Gegenwehr. So habe ich mich hoffentlich ausgedrückt. Es reichen
wirklich nur einige Leute die es tun um den Rest den Spielspaß zu nehmen. Eigentlich einer.
Bei den Toren sind es meistens die gleichen Leute. Sie rennen an uns vorbei ins Tor und es ist
wieder bei 100. Auch wenn es sich um einen Bug handelt wird er konsequent ausgenutzt. Einige
haben Dinge gesehn die ich noch nicht hatte. Ich hab von den Dingen geschrieben die mir auf-
gefallen sind. Bei den ungeflaggten Leuten bekommt man jedenfalls auch die Meldung dieser
Spieler ist nicht angreifbar. Auch wenn plötzlich zugegeben würde das gecheatet wird und die
Ordnung uns zusichern würde nicht zu cheaten. Würde es ewig dauern bis wir euch wieder trauen.
Das einzige was helfen würde, wäre eine Änderung in der Anticheatsoftware. Aber ich denke das
dies zuspät ist da schon viele von uns weg sind und auch bleiben. Ich wollte niemanden als Cheater
bezeichnen oder den Stadtraid runterspielen, ich wollte mich nur zur Gegenwehr äußern. Wundert
ihr euch nicht das ihr schon Festungen die mit 3KT gedefft waren in 4,5min eingenommen habt und
der Kommandant mit einem Schlag tot war? Den nach 2min in der Festung zu sein ins doch sehr
unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## EisblockError (12. April 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> wegen cheats und cheater usw....
> 
> ihr solltest euch den schwachsinn echtmal selbst durchlesen/vorlesen lassen
> so wie ihrs darstellst seit ihr die "sauberen" helden(die alleskönnen die nur von schwachmaten mit cheat besiegt werden können) und die auf der annern seite sind ja sowas von das mieseste die nix auf die reihe kriegen
> ...



Es gibt bei uns auch bestimmt vereinzelnt botter oder sowas, aber die cheater, buguser und TS flooter sind ganz klar auf eurer Seite

Echt wie tief kann man sinken, ihr habt schon mehr Leute und mehr und bessere AE Zerg Klassen und so, dann müsst ihr doch nicht zu so schmutzigen Tricks greifen.




Dab0 schrieb:


> scy das geht hin und her
> als am anfang alles zu destros gerannt ist und die uns mit masse überannt ham glaubst da hat 1 geheult das wäre unfair/unschön was auch immer?ne man hats genutzt
> oder vor patch 1.2 als die BW´s nur in stoff verpackte RP geschencke warn hat das wen gestört?nope alle ham ihre resis auf 75% hoch gefahrn und fröhlich gefarmt
> jetzt is es mal umgeschwabt schon geht das geflenne los cheater cheater cheater(ohne beweise) oder bugusing oder whatever
> ...




1. Momentan ist es noch sehr unbalanced, 2. Wie keine Beweise, natürlich haben wir welche. 
3 Was mit 1.21 kommt werden wir sehen. 4. Ja, aber die ganzen von den Destros sind wieder bei WoW und waren nur kurze Einsteiger, ich wäre auch zu Order gegangen wenn ich die Völker nicht so extrem hässlisch geunden hätte (war in WoW Zwerg) aber Order ist von Style her echt nicht möglich.



Todeswolf schrieb:


> *Doch gibt es und genau das ist das hauptproblem auf Drakenwald/Zerstörung *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das  mit der chat farbe wäre allerdings gut, doch im T3 klappt es total und wir rocken die Ordie weg, leider sieht es oft so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja wir haben sie fast besiegt unzwar nicht bei der Verteidigung (da gewinnen wir immer) sondern auf freiem Feld (im Ernst) nur hatten sie einfach zu viele AE Healer




softcake_orange schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zur Zerstörung (meine Wenigkeit spielt Destro auf Drakenwald) muss man aber auch festhalten, dass sehr gute Order Gilden von Hergig nach Drakenwald gewechselt haben (ich weiß es, weil ich selbst auf Hergig Order war) und dass es mir so vor kommt, als bestünde die Zerstörung auf Drakenwald größtenteils nur noch aus Ex-WoW Kids und Neueinsteigern. Bekommen kaum was auf die Reihe und wissen nicht wie´s läuft. Das war mal anders auf Drakenwald! Die Zerstörung muss sich in Zukunft echt mal zusammenreißen, wenn nicht wöchentlich die Hauptstadt unter Belagerung stehen soll.
> 
> Destro auf Drakenwald gibt zur Zeit ein jämmerliches Bild ab.



*hust* da bekpommt aber eine nix mit.

Ich denke nicht das Erwachsene leute cheaten und Bug using machen, höchstens botten.  die ganzen hellen Stimmen im Ts braucht ihr garnicht anmachen, das sind keine Frauen, eher deren Nachwuchs.
und was am Anfang noch an Kiddys bei der Zerstörung war ist spätes jetzt zur Order gewechselt weil sie es nicht ertragen zu sterben.


----------



## Rorgak (12. April 2009)

Und wen interessiert das?


----------



## EisblockError (12. April 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Und wen interessiert das?





meinst du das Thema? 




btt:

In den Scenarien sieht es immer entweder so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2:1 unterzahl oder so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also einfach nur 4 Sigis, 3 BWs und ein haufen Slayer und paar erzmagier in ein bg und meistens noch 2:1 und die Order freut sich


----------



## Brummbör (13. April 2009)

kann ja die ordnung nichts dafür dass mythik es geschafft hat die restlichen klassen unnötig und sinnlos zu machen. wozu schattenkrieger, wl, hj oder einer der anderen beiden heiler klassen spielen im moment? bei der klassenbalance muss man sich nicht wundern. willkommen bei warhammer: age of ae.
mein treiba liegt auch auf eis und ich twink nur noch bis acc ausläuft.


----------



## Geige (13. April 2009)

und so wird es vielen gehen ich versteh einfach nicht
wie sich mythic mit solch wichtigen nervs so lange zeit lassen kann?!

sie begründen es damit, dass sie keine klasse unbrauchbar machen wollen aber 
im mom sind fast 20 von 24 klassen unbrauchbar!


----------



## Thelendris (13. April 2009)

Diese Screenshots, mit leeren Destro- jedoch vollen Ordie Gruppen sehen dramatisch aus, zeigen jedoch eher, dass das Matchmaking System verbesserungswürdig ist, da man auch als Ordie hin und wieder, so es das Programm will, wie in dem Film 300 ein drei gegen zehn ausfechten soll. Solche SCs dürfen erst gar nicht aufgehen, da der Ausgang eh klar ist.

Wo wir bei den SCs sind...
Vielleicht liegt es an der Uhrzeit, oder ich habe besonderes Glück, denn wenn T4 SCs aufgingen, jedenfalls die, die ich beurteilen kann, da ich dabei war, waren die Destro Reihen gut gefüllt. Gestern gingen z.B. vier SCs verloren, da die Destros mehrere Minuten ab Beginn mehr Leute hatten, als wir Ordies.
Und auch so haben wir gestern im Schnitt zwei von drei SCs verloren, es war einfach der Wurm drin. Das war so der Bereich später Nachmittag bis Abends. 

Es ist unausgewogen, keine Frage, doch einige tun hier so, als wäre die Serverwelt schon untergegangen. Und dafür bekommt die Order in den SCs doch noch zu gut auf die Mappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@EisblockError
Bei der Feldschlacht im T3, die dein Screen zeigt, war ich mit meinem Slayer dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Naja wir haben sie fast besiegt unzwar nicht bei der Verteidigung (da gewinnen wir immer) sondern auf freiem Feld (im Ernst) nur hatten sie einfach zu viele AE Healer


Tut mir leid, aber neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war zwar für meinen Slayer spannend, da ihr den fast umgehauen habt, doch die Gruppe war nie wirklich in Gefahr aufgerieben zu werden. Vielleicht das nächste Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thema
Wenn das Thema hier noch irgendwie konstruktiv werden soll, sollte vielleicht mit Verallgemeinerungen bedächtiger umgegangen werden.
Unangreifbare Verbündete / Gegner, spontan zerstörte oder geheilte Tore, Leute die einen Instant umhauen etc. mögen ja vorgekommen sein... das Spiel ist für ein MMORPG noch jung und hat noch unmengen Bugs... doch sie sind bestimmt nicht die Regel. Dafür bin ich zuviel in den Bereichen unterwegs und die "bösen Buben" benehmen sich sicherlich nicht nur weil ich dabei bin.
Auch die TS Attacken sind natürlich einfach nur dämlich von den Verursachern, dennoch spiegeln diese Leute nur einen minimalen Bruchteil der Ordies wieder. Solche Holbratzen fallen schlichtweg mehr auf, als die 99% vernünftigen Spieler.


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2009)

Thelendris schrieb:


> @EisblockError
> Bei der Feldschlacht im T3, die dein Screen zeigt, war ich mit meinem Slayer dabei
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, ich kanns nich beruteilen, gestorben sind. Habt ihr erwartet das wir angreifen und warum habt ihr unsere Hüpfspiel mitgemacht? Und wer war dieser bescheuerte Archmage der uns als einziger die ganze Zeit angegriffen hat?

Naja btt:

Die 1% sind aber immernoch ne ganze Menge, und ich fands auch lustig dass ihr gestern nicht wie die killgeilen auf uns losgestürmt seid (ausser dieser Archmage)


----------



## Drakonic (13. April 2009)

wer hatt auf drakenwald den übermacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cairen Dorn (13. April 2009)

Drakonic schrieb:


> wer hatt auf drakenwald den übermacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2009)

Und sie bekommen trozdem Bonus.. Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Wuced (13. April 2009)

Naja die gehen halt nach Accs und da hat Zerstörung nunmal mehr.Was t4 RvR angeht is die Order momentan schon eine Macht is noch etwas sehr chaotisch bei der Zerstörung aber sie haben jetzt sogar eine Festung erfolgreich verteidigt was ja hoffen läßt.
Obwol es schon komisch ist immer wenn Destros in die Festung laufen fängts an zu laggen wenn dat ma nicht wieder die cheater sind.)))

Und die Order ist sich ja auch sehr uneinig momentan sehr viel kleine Flamer unterwegs die gern ihr altes Drakenwald wieder haben möchten wo se noch wer waren.Den fällt es immer noch schwer mit anderen Leuten zusammen zu spielen.
mfg


----------



## latosa (13. April 2009)

das versteht glaub ich keiner weder ordnung oder zerstörung


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2009)

Nene, da kennst du uns schlecht, bei uns isses nich chaotisch, ihr seid leider einfach nur deutlich mehr, heute standen wir in reikland.


----------



## Wuced (14. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Nene, da kennst du uns schlecht, bei uns isses nich chaotisch, ihr seid leider einfach nur deutlich mehr, heute standen wir in reikland.




Ihr gebt die Gebiete teilwiese einfach zu schnell auf.Und in Donnerberg steht dann ne Tankwall im Keepeingang die aus mehr Leuten besteht als überhaupt noch angreifen die warn schon wieder fast alle Reikland ihr nehmt die Menge an leuten teilweise einfach falsch wahr.
Mfg


----------



## heretik (14. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> ihr nehmt die Menge an leuten teilweise einfach falsch wahr.



Das ist gut, das muss ich mir merken.

"Wir waren nicht mehr als Ihr, das täuscht"


----------



## Dab0 (14. April 2009)

@heretik
du bist ganz annerer server, also wie kannst grade du dir da nen urteil bilden!?
wenn die destros es net auf die reihe kriegen sich zu organisieren(vermutung)dann siehst ja was rauskommt(lies mal EisblockErrors beiträge)


----------



## Thalonius (14. April 2009)

also auf ehrengrad gibts keine cheater da bin ich mir sicher, nur organisierte gruppen auf beiden seiten. Ist eigentlich alles ausgeglichenich nehm mal an das wegen den transfers mehr erfahrene Spieler bei Drakenwald auf der Ordnungsseite sind. Ich glaub ich fang da mal Destro an ich such nämlich immer die Herausforderung. Übrigens ist es sehr schwer ein Gebiet zu loggen wenn sich die andere seite mal bissle in Arsch tritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf in den Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. April 2009)

wie gesagt heute war es ausnahmsweise mal ausgeglichen, möglicherweise waren wir in manchen Gebieten mehr (bezweifel ich aber) und wir waren auch in Reikland, passiert auch nicht häufig.

Ich denke 30% von den Ordlern hofft dass es Destro nicht schafft sich aufzurappeln, 60% wollen spannende Kämpfe und 10% hauen wieder zu Destro ab fals sie die Übermacht werden.


----------



## pbODW (14. April 2009)

Naja, mal abwarten, wie sich das Drakenwald weiter entwickelt. Ich habe mal seit langem wieder meinen BW auf Erengrad reaktiviert und habe folgendes festgestellt. Die Destros dort mögen evtl. noch in der Unterzahl sein und das ganze AE-Geklatsche bringt den Order-Klassen Vorteile aber gemerkt hat man davon im T4 nichts.

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als Destros auf dem Server sofort geplättet wurden, sobald sich auch nur einer mal ins RVR gewagt hat, was mit ein Grund war, warum ich schließlich auf dem Server nicht mehr gespielt habe (meinen BW hatte ich dort bereits zum Release des Spiels erstellt), da mir das Ungleichgewicht überhaupt nicht behagt hat.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Destros in letzter Zeit viel Verstärkung erhalten haben, Fakt war jedoch, dass Sie in Reikland mit einem KT alles an Order in Schach gehalten haben, was aus dem KL kam.

Sie sind schlussendlich vom Burggdeff aus vors Order-KL gezogen und haben niedergemacht, was auf Order-Seite ankam.

Woher kommt dieser Wandel? Scheinbar wird die Seite, die es gewohnt ist zu siegen, mit der Zeit einfach zu "faul und verwöhnt".

Im Gruppenmenu war keine offene Order-Gruppe zu erkennen, obwohl da mindestens 2KTs oder mehr rumgelaufen sind, fast jeder ist orientierungslos alleine oder in Kleinstgruppen umehrgelaufen (BWs die in den Destrozerg rennen und ihre AE-Skills zünden aber wohl vergessen haben, dass die Heiler woanders hin gelaufen sind usw usw.)

Auf Destro Seite kam eine formierte Front an, Tanks und Melees, Caster im Hintergrund, Zauberer, die mich mit ihren Schattengruben sofort in die Mangel genommen haben und zwar nicht alle übereinander sondern nur überlappend, was es einem Stoffie wie mir fast unmöglich gemacht hatte, da wieder rauszukommen.

Um es einfach zu sagen, die Destros haben miteinander gespielt, die Order nicht und deshalb haben wir Dresche bekommen.

Eine Rückfrage in der Gilde bestätigte meinen Eindruck, den ich gewonnen hatte, dass die Destro-Seite sich mittlerweile berappelt hatte.

Damit will ich nur sagen, die Seite, die aufgrund von Übermacht, etc unter Druck gerät, wird versuchen sich zu wehren und gezwungenermaßen mit der Spielmechanik auseinandersetzen, die Seite, die am Drücker ist verliert mit der Zeit hingegen ihren Biss, so dass sich die Fronten mit der Zeit wieder verschieben, was aber natürlich seine Zeit dauert.

Das die Destros auf Drakenwald allerdings keine rechte Lust auf RVR haben, wenn sie Level 40 erreicht haben, kann ich schon bestätigen, mein Chosen setzt Staub an, da mich das Spielkonzept im Endgame einfach nicht mehr begeistert, stupides Ruf sammeln, Gezerge und Setfarmen in den drei Inis ist mir persönlich doch zu wenig für monatliche Gebürhren und nach Rücksprache geht es einigen Mitspielern ebenso.

Da muss sich in nächster Zeit dringend etwas tun, denn twinken geht auf Dauwer eben auch nicht.


----------

